# Drehzahlregelung mit SINAMICS S120 CU 310 DP und S7-Technology



## MM440 (18 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein SINAMICS S120 CU 310 DP und möchte damit die Drezahl eines Asynchronmotors regeln/steuern, also direkt beeinflussen während des Betriebes. 

Frage:
1) Welchen Baustein kann ich benutzen, um diese Bedingung zu erfüllen?
Gibt es unter S7-Technoloy solchen Baustein?


Mit dem Micromaster 440 kann man z.B. PPO2 benutzen, damit kann man Steuerwort 1 und 2 lesen und steuern, Zustandswort 1 und 2 lesen. 
Mit diesen Wörtern kann man die unter Step7 bearbeiten.

Frage:
2) Kann man mit dem SINAMICS S120 auch diese Wörter lesen und schreiben?
Weil wenn ich unter Variablentabelle PAW256, PAW... und PEW256, PEW... eingebe gibt es keine Meldungen. Wie muß ich den SINAMICS S120 bedienen, um unter Step7 angezeigt zu bekommen, also auch direkt zu beeinflussen?


Vielen Dank


----------



## offliner (18 Juli 2007)

Der S120 kann alles was Du willst und noch mehr 
Versuch einfach mal statt PEW nur EW und statt PAW nur AW in der VAT zu nehemn, dann klappts auch...


----------



## MSB (18 Juli 2007)

Zunächst mal musst du den S120 (am besten mit Starter) mal entsprechend parametrieren.
Da hast du dann irgendwann in dem Kontext auch mal die Möglichkeit die Telgrammart zu wählen.
Je nach Telgrammart hast du dann mehr oder weniger Steuer/Zustandswörter zur verfügung,
die du dann auch in Step7 entsprechen einstellen musst bei der PB-Konfig.

Inwiefern das jetzt den PPO-Standarts entspricht hab ich auf die Schnelle nicht gesehen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MM440 (18 Juli 2007)

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Mit AW und EW hat es geklappt, nur ich kann keine Werte sehen. 

Da ich S7-Technology benutze, verwende ich kein STARTER-Programm, sondern S7T Config. 

Wie muß ich hier einstellen, um in der Variablentabelle die Werte zu sehen?
Im Anhang sind die Parameter bereits automatisch voreingestellt. Was muß ich hier ändern?


Vielen Dank.


----------



## MM440 (23 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
da es mir bis jetzt noch nicht möglich war über PEW und PAW die Drehzahl zu steuern, möchte ich fragen, wie man bei SINAMICS üblicherweise die Drehzahl steuern kann. Es müßte doch einen Baustein geben, womit man die Drehzahl während des Betriebes direkt verändern kann. 

Hat jemand dazu Vorschläge?


Die 2te Frage ist:
Mit welchem Baustein kann ich den Motor laufen lassen, ohne auf Begrenzungen wie bei  Move_Relative oder Move_Absolut  zu beachten. 
Denn eine Auflistung wie beim MICROMASTER das Steuerwort für rechtsdrehen oder linksdrehen, Motor laufen lassen... ist bei den SINAMICS im Handbuch nicht zu lesen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## offliner (23 Juli 2007)

Wie betreibst DU denn den SINAMICS ? An einer T-CPU oder an einer Standart S7 ? Wenn Du mit einer STandart S7 arbeitest, dann kannst Du den Antrieb mit h47F einschalten und die Drehzahl über das Zweite Wort im Telegramm (z.B. StdTlg3) vorgeben. Hierbei entspricht 4000h = 100 %. Es gibt aber auch einen fertigen Baustein:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/25166781

An der T-CPU ist nat. alles anders...


----------



## MM440 (23 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich benutze die Microbox T, die Bedienung ist wie bei der T-CPU. 

Kann ich also die Informationen aus dem Link für T-CPU nicht gebrauchen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## offliner (23 Juli 2007)

Dann sehe ich da überhaupt kein Problem. Die MicroboxT verhält sich genau wie eine 31xT. Antrieb konfigurieren (z.B. Tlg105), Achse mit MC_Power einschalten und dann mit MC_MoveVelocity oder MC_MoveAbsolute o.ä. verfahren...


----------



## MM440 (30 Juli 2007)

Mit MC_MoveVelocity kann ich aber die Drehzahl nicht regeln. Für jede Veränderung der Drehzahl bzw. der Geschwindigkeit muß man auf Execute ein- und ausschalten, damit der Baustein auch die veränderte Geschwindigkeit annimmt. 

Gibt es dazu eine andere Möglichkeit?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## offliner (31 Juli 2007)

OK, was genau hast Du vor ? Am S120 hängt ein Asynchronmotor, mit oder ohne Geber ? Diesen kannst Du entweder mit Vektorregelung (mit / ohne Geber) oder auch in Servo Regelung betreiben. Die Drehzahl kannst Du z.B. über MC_MoveVelocity vorgeben. Soll dies nun zyklisch erfolgen, musst Du MC_MoveVelocity immer nachtriggern. Gleiches würde auch gelten , wenn Du den Override über WriteParameter änderst. Spielt der Antrieb für die Technologie keine Rolle, kannst Du ihn auch an den ersten DP Anschluß hängen und über die S7 ohne Technologiefunktionen betreiben. Dann kannst Du ihn auch direkt über die HW Adresse ansprechen, damit steht er aber der Technologie nicht mehr zur Verfügung, z.B. als Master für Gleichlauf o.ä. . Möglichkeiten gibt´s da viele, kommt letztendlich darauf an, was genau Du machen möchtest.


----------



## TobiasA (31 Juli 2007)

Wo gibt's denn mal 'ne schöne Doku über das Starter- Tool? In Zukunft werde ich wohl auch mal damit konfrontiert werden, und ich suche im Moment noch Dokus zu der ganzen Geschichte.

Danke.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## MM440 (1 August 2007)

Der Asynchronmotor besitzt einen Geber. 
Damit möchte ich die Drehzahl und Lage über einen PID-Regler regeln. 
Der Motor bewegt einen beweglichen XY-Tisch, an dem ein Stift angebracht wurde, um den Verlauf aufzuzeichnen.

Es soll das Verhalten des PID-Reglers am realen Modell getestet werden.


----------



## offliner (1 August 2007)

Viel Spaß ! Ich verstehe nur nicht so ganz, warum Du dann überhaupt ne Microbox T dran hast. Wie ich das so sehe, ist der Drehzahlregler des SINAMICS schon ein PI Regler. Zusätzlich dazu noch einen PID-Regler als Lageregler zu verwenden halte ich für sinnlos, ja sogar schwierig, da Du Dir mit Sicherheit Schwingungsprobleme einfängst...


----------



## MM440 (1 August 2007)

Vielen Dank für den Tip.
Microbox T benutze ich, um zusätzlich WinAC ODK zu verwenden. 
Damit kann man für die Erweiterung in C++ programmieren, was an Lerneffekt steigert. 

Hinzu kommt, dass die Verarbeitungszeit der Microbox T schneller läuft als bei einer T-CPU.


----------



## ChristophD (3 August 2007)

Hallo,

@TobiasA

Eine kleine Doku wäre das Inbetriebnahmehandbuch Sinamics S120.
Dort wird detailliert erklärt wie eine Antriebsinbetriebnahme mit dem STARTER erfolgt.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## TobiasA (3 August 2007)

Gut, werde mir das mal angucken.

Danke


----------

